# Anyone heading out?



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

The weather is going to be weird over the next week. It'll be warming up and raining tomorrow and Wed, cold again on Thurs, and warm again through the weekend. I'm not sure if this weather will make fishing better or worse, but I intend to find out.

Is anybody heading out between tomorrow and next Monday? I have lots of free time, and I'm looking for something to do. I live in New Philly and I'd like to stay within an hours drive or so.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Is anyone headed out to fish spillways at any of the watershed lakes this week? Now that the holidays are over, I'm bored again.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Give Wills Creek Dam a try sometime, there are saugeye, smallies, cats and carp in there for the catching. It's very remote down there and the fishing can be really good at times. As usual jig/twister combo for the eyes although they will hit stickbaits and crankbaits as well. Just ask questions most guys will talk and share a little info. Stop at the Wills Creek General Store on your way thru for lunch, they always have something good cooking and they have bait as well. Good Luck, it's one of my "secret" little honey holes!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I was going to head out to the Berlin, Milton and West Branch spillways this weekend. But, looking at the flow rates predicted for Friday (they only go three days out) all three will pretty much be a trickle.

FORECAST FOR THE FOLLOWING THREE DAYS 
* 07-Jan-2009 * 08-Jan-2009 * 09-Jan-2009 
* 7AM 7AM * 7AM 7AM * 7AM 7AM 
* POOL OUTFLOW * POOL OUTFLOW * POOL OUTFLOW 
RESERVOIR * ELEV CFS * ELEV CFS * ELEV CFS 
********************************************************************************
Allegheny * 1304.1 3700 * 1303.8 3700 * 1303.5 3700 
Tionesta * 1088.1 890 * 1087.7 600 * 1087.6 450 
Union City * 1253.6 1093 * 1251.4 1038 * 1249.1 986 
Woodcock * 1166.1 92 * 1165.6 55 * 1165.1 55 
East Branch * 1622.4 125 * 1622.4 125 * 1622.5 70 
Mahoning * 1080.5 490 * 1080.7 300 * 1080.5 300 
Crooked Cr. * 844.1 170 * 843.8 170 * 843.9 100 
Conemaugh * 905.3 2650 * 903.7 2650 * 903.6 1650 
Loyalhanna * 921.1 480 * 920.7 480 * 920.8 340 
Stonewall * 1067.5 38 * 1067.5 23 * 1067.5 23 
Tygart * 1038.9 1840 * 1037.7 1840 * 1038.1 840 
Yough * 1417.4 660 * 1417.5 400 * 1417.6 400 
Kirwan * 980.8 69 * 980.8 69 * 980.7 69 
Berlin * 1015.3 300 * 1015.2 150 * 1015.2 50 
Milton * 940.3 440 * 940.2 240 * 940.1 80 
Mosquito * 899.8 72 * 899.8 25 * 899.8 25 
Shenango * 888.5 755 * 888.6 755 * 888.6 755 


http://wmw.lrp.usace.army.mil/current/forecast.html






> Now that the holidays are over, I'm bored again.



That's funny! I'm always bored during the holidays. Now they are over I can fish and not be bored!


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Mushroomman, thanks for the info! I might head out there tomorrow or Friday just to check it out, if nothing else.

Lewzer, yeah your right about those flow rates; pretty lousy. I drove by Lake Logan the other day and it was the same way. I might check out Clendening or Atwood spillways this afternoon. If anything good comes of it, I'll post up. Maybe some of this rain will help.

thanks!


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

I went out to the Atwood spillway today. The submerged trees put up a furious battle and broke my line many times. Hopefully next time I'll catch some fish instead.

I did see a mink there, which I thought was cool because I've never seen one before.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm thinking about heading out on Thurs and/or Friday to give some spillways a try. Anyone want to go?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Did you make it to Wills Creek and if so how did you do? Good luck at the spillways...now is the time!


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

mushroomman said:


> Did you make it to Wills Creek and if so how did you do? Good luck at the spillways...now is the time!


No not yet. BUt I think that is where I'm going to go on Friday. Thanks!


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

i am ready to get my boat out i am getting bored setting at the house love to get out and do some fishing. the warmer weather kills me to stay in the house. good luck to everyone that fish.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm definitely heading out tomorrow. I'm either going to Wills Creek, or I'm just going to try a few spots on the Tusc around New Philly. Anyone want to join me? I will be trying for saugeye, pike and catfish.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The tusc. is flooded pretty good.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah, after watching the news tonight, I think I might put my fishing plans on hold. I don't know why I didn't consider that earlier; I have a freakin' creek in my backyard that is nearly flooding!


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Yesterday, I fished the Clendening spillway. I got one bite on a small white tube, but what a bite it was! It must have been a pike, because it pulled and broke the line so quickly I didn't have time to react. Bummer. No other bites after a couple hours of fishing. I moved on to Tappan spillway. I fished there for about an hour, with no bites.

Today I went to Atwood spillway. There were three other guys there fishing for whatever would bite, but they were unsuccessful. So was I. I walked down to where the spillway creek enters Conotton Creek. No luck there either.

Fishing this time of year sure is tough.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah fishing this time of year is tough for sure but it sure beats sitting in the house !!

i fished the atwood spillway on saturday, and had no luck either, one guy did catch a decent pike after i left !!! my buddy who was there said he saw him catch it !!


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Just got back from Dover Dam. No bites, and I was fishing the stinkiest chicken gizzards ever too (and chartruese grubs on another pole). Bummer. Anyway, the water is at 10ft right now. Last Friday it was at 7 ft. All of the calm pockets of water are gone.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Must have been tough to fish there, the dam was roaring today!


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

I fished down from the dam, near the first big tree. While I was there, some Army Corps guys came and closed the Camp Tuscazoar side of the dam. But yeah, the water was raging through that thing. I watched it for a minute before I left, and it looked kinda scary.


----------

